# Red Hat Hunt Club Order!!



## NavyDave (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok Folks, the hat is in.  I used my oldest daughter Cumah to model that hat for me cause I didn't want to scare ya'll away!

The hats are:  $9.10
USPS prioity flat rate mail envelope: $4.95
Total: $14.05

I think USPS flat rate envelope will be the easiest way to ship.  If you can work it out cheaper for you, then send me your return envelope/package with you payment.

I will take orders until this coming Sunday (or whenever they seem to stop) and I'll put the hat order in.  They said they needed a week turn around on the hat but once they hade the design finished my hat was done within a couple of minutes.  As soon as I recieve the hats, and payment I'll mail them out.                  

I know some of you already said you wanted hats on the other thread but lets start over.  Please send me a PM with your Name, address, and # hats and I will keep a running tally on this thread.

Send you payments (check, money order, cash)to:    
David Holt
341 Creekside Drive
St Marys, GA 31558-4485

Hogdgz: 0 
RapidFire:  1  pmt recieved
Jake Allen: 2  pmt recived
TNGIRL:  1  pmt recieved
Jhamlit: 1  pmt recieved
Johnweaver: 2  pmt recieved
longbowdave1: 1  pmt revieved  
Belle&Bows: 1  pmt recieved
Sawtooth: 1  pmt recieved
Longstreet1: 1  pmt recieved
Dennis: 2  pmt recieved
Necedah: 3  pmt recieved
Jerry Russell: 2 pmt recieved
pine nut: 2  pmt recieved
Gtfisherman: 1  pmt recieved
Apexpredator: 1 pmt recieved
Barry Duggan: 2  pmt recieved
Lorren68: 1  pmt recieved
Al33: 3  pmt recieved
Bubbaforsure: 2  pmt recieved
ngabowhunter: 1  pmt recieved
Buckbacks: 2  pmt recieved
TaTonka chips: 2  pmt recieved
Gurn: 2  pmt recieved
Charlie2arrow: 1 pmt recieved


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 4, 2011)

nice work on the hats dave! i'll send my info and money for one to you!


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 4, 2011)

pm sent Dave...you have a lovely daughter BTW!!!!!


----------



## johnweaver (Oct 4, 2011)

The check is in the mail for TWO, always have a backup!!!


----------



## NavyDave (Oct 4, 2011)

Tngirl:  Thanks....she get the long flowing hair from me! 
John:  pls send me a pm with your address
Dave: I've got your address already but can't read it....says Muk something and smells like cheese...


----------



## belle&bows (Oct 4, 2011)

pm sent...Thanks David


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 4, 2011)

I think I want one.... pm sent.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 4, 2011)

I need 2 pm sent


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 4, 2011)

NavyDave said:


> Tngirl:  Thanks....she get the long flowing hair from me!
> John:  pls send me a pm with your address
> Dave: I've got your address already but can't read it....says Muk something and smells like cheese...



 Resent the address to ya in a PM. Maybe the cheese smeered the ink on the last envelope! 

 Check is a coming!

Thanks again Dave,nice hats.


----------



## Necedah (Oct 4, 2011)

I want three.
PM sent 
Check in the mail

Dave


----------



## NavyDave (Oct 4, 2011)

There was a question about the back of the hat.  It is adjustable not fitted.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 4, 2011)

Anyway I can get just the arrowhead on the front and rhhc on the back?


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 4, 2011)

I want one!!! 

I'll drop you a payment in the mail tomorrow. If I had checked this earlier I'd have just come by... I was in St Marys today...


----------



## NavyDave (Oct 5, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> Anyway I can get just the arrowhead on the front and rhhc on the back?



I don't see why not...just make take a little longer cause they have to set it up.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 5, 2011)

Check is in the mail Dave!

I really appreciate you taking this on for us!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 5, 2011)

I'd like a couple of them lids, if you don't mind.
Will get funds headed in your direction.

The check is in the mail.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 5, 2011)

Dang Chase why u gettin five? U must really need the mojo now. Go ahead and get two more so ya got one for every day of the week .


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 5, 2011)

I'll take a couple as well....Funds headed youre way...
Can you make change for a fifty?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 5, 2011)

Chase down for five, well that explains it all.
While he was sitting at a table with a couple of ladies, at a shoot, I over heard him say, "I don't always wear a lid, but when I do, I wear a red one...hunt safely my friends".


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 5, 2011)

NavyDave said:


> Tngirl:  Thanks....she get the long flowing hair from me!
> John:  pls send me a pm with your address
> Dave: I've got your address already but can't read it....says Muk something and smells like cheese...



Yep....Lemburger....


----------



## NavyDave (Oct 5, 2011)

Bubbaforsure said:


> I'll take a couple as well....Funds headed youre way...
> Can you make change for a fifty?



Send me a PM with your info.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 5, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> Chase down for five, well that explains it all.
> While he was sitting at a table with a couple of women, at a shoot, I over heard him say, "I don't always wear a lid, but when I do, I wear a red one...hunt safely my friends".



I love it!


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 5, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> Dang Chase why u gettin five? U must really need the mojo now. Go ahead and get two more so ya got one for every day of the week .



He's buying them to stock up for all the children to come with Andrea....!!!!!! He's crazy smart like that!!!!!


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 5, 2011)

First off I am gonna punch Martin ( in the stomache) the next time I see him for starting crap, thats all Martin is good for.

 Martin needs the hat worse than me, he had to come all the way to Georgia to kill a bambi deer.

Barry - What can I say, the women love me, ur just jealous.

Tommy- 7 kids, that would drive me crazy, ur gonna have to help babysit!!!

I think someone needs to send TJ a hat, he wants one bad but he want admit he needs the extra luck!!!


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 5, 2011)

Chase, why the anger? Just the other day you were tellin me you liked the red hats! You were also sayin that you wore red underwear for good luck too!!


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 5, 2011)

stick-n-string said:


> Chase, why the anger? Just the other day you were tellin me you liked the red hats! You were also sayin that you wore red underwear for good luck too!!



No anger here, I will wear red underwear but dont need a red hat, I got a lucky camo hat that works just fine.

Hey jonathon, maybe that red hat will help you kill a hog instead of shadows.


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 5, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> .
> 
> Hey jonathon, maybe that red hat will help you kill a hog instead of shadows.



Woe now!!! Watch the low blows!


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 5, 2011)

stick-n-string said:


> Woe now!!! Watch the low blows!



Had to pick on you a little bit, never gonna let you live that down.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 5, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> Hey jonathon, maybe that red hat will help you kill a hog instead of shadows.





hogdgz said:


> Had to pick on you a little bit, never gonna let you live that down.



How insensitive...I would never say anything like that.


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 5, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> How insensitive...I would never say anything like that.



Naw Barry you wouldnt say anything!!

Chase i do remember you donating a broadhead to a tree in Altamaha  cant remember what happen, maybe you can remind me


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 5, 2011)

BOYZ~~~BOYZ~~~~BOYZ!!!!!!!
We are ALL friends and buddies here.........
Chase...I would be glad to babysit your rug rats....got plenty to teach'em!!!!!


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 5, 2011)

Tomi we are just kiddin with each other, it all in good fun!


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 5, 2011)

stick-n-string said:


> Naw Barry you wouldnt say anything!!
> 
> Chase i do remember you donating a broadhead to a tree in Altamaha  cant remember what happen, maybe you can remind me



Ok I admitt, I killed a tree!!!

But never have I drilled a shadow, I bet it left a heck of a blood trail.

Tommy, you can come babysit anytime you want, only problem is we have no kids to babysit. Soooo I guess the only thing that leaves you to babysit is me.


----------



## NavyDave (Oct 5, 2011)

The first RHHC hat kill and first trad could've happened tonight.  Had a doe walk out on me no more than 5 steps from my stand bout 30 minutes after sunset.  I was about to get down from the stand when she walked out.  I decided to let her walk cause it was dark (not too dark to see) and the woods around me was the stuff you have to crawl through.  No doubt in my mind though....it could've happened


----------



## NavyDave (Oct 5, 2011)

Should we put another hat down for Chase so Aunty Tommi has a hat to wear when she babysits?


----------



## SOS (Oct 6, 2011)

I've been trying to tell you all....wearing red is just bad mojo....back away from the red...'specially if it has a big "G" on it...bad hat...bad!


----------



## Lorren68 (Oct 7, 2011)

*RHHC Hat*

Order and payment sent!


----------



## pine nut (Oct 7, 2011)

Mailled my check Thursday!  Thanks


----------



## NavyDave (Oct 7, 2011)

Al33 requested black thread instead of white.  I call my "people" and they said it would be no probelm.  Anyone else care for black thread instead of white?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 7, 2011)

I want a black arrow head with white letters.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 7, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> I want a black arrow head with white letters.





Just wait and see, everyone will be wishing they had ordered black.

Thank you Dave for going to all the trouble to get this done. My order will be in tomorrows mail.


----------



## NavyDave (Oct 7, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> I want a black arrow head with white letters.



Let's not get carried away!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 7, 2011)

would like black, but either will be great!


----------



## ranger374 (Oct 8, 2011)

SOS said:


> I've been trying to tell you all....wearing red is just bad mojo....back away from the red...'specially if it has a big "G" on it...bad hat...bad!



yeah-really.  maybe they will get their mojo back for tonight


----------



## Dennis (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## NavyDave (Oct 11, 2011)

OK Folks...orders have ended.  I will turn in the order today.


----------



## NavyDave (Oct 11, 2011)

So I found out today that I can mail more than one hat in an envelope.  So those of you that ordered more than one hat, expect some change back from the difference in shipping.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 11, 2011)

NavyDave said:


> So I found out today that I can mail more than one hat in an envelope.  So those of you that ordered more than one hat, expect some change back from the difference in shipping.



Dont worry about it.....You can keep mine for all the trouble and effort you have put into this...
Every thing you have done to make this happen is greatly appreciated...


----------



## NavyDave (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks Rick!


----------



## Dennis (Oct 11, 2011)

Keep my change also and thanks for doing this for us


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 11, 2011)

Keep mine for handling charges and gas money to post office.


----------



## gurn (Oct 11, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> How insensitive...I would never say anything like that.



RIGHT!!!  

PM sent for two.


----------



## gurn (Oct 11, 2011)

stick-n-string said:


> Chase, why the anger? Just the other day you were tellin me you liked the red hats! You were also sayin that you wore red underwear for good luck too!!



Us Yankees wears lavender.


----------



## gurn (Oct 11, 2011)

If I can I want my two black.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 11, 2011)

gurn said:


> If I can I want my two black.



What's wrong with rwed hats?


----------



## pine nut (Oct 11, 2011)

Toldja in my letter with check to keep the extra if there was any fer ya trouble.  Ya earned it!


----------



## NavyDave (Oct 13, 2011)

38 RHHC Hats on order.  Should be done on Tuesday next week!  Envelopes are filled out and ready to roll!!


----------



## Lorren68 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks NavyDave for doing this for the trad community.  Someone check with the president and see how long it will take him to put the MOJO in them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 13, 2011)

NavyDave said:


> 38 RHHC Hats on order.  Should be done on Tuesday next week!  Envelopes are filled out and ready to roll!!



Cant wait to get them...Wez gonna look sporty this year!


----------



## pine nut (Oct 13, 2011)

Bubbaforsure said:


> Cant wait to get them...Wez gonna look sporty this year!



Yes, and likely some of us going to be disproving the red hat mojo!  Me! LOL


----------



## johnweaver (Oct 14, 2011)

Keep the change!!


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 14, 2011)

Keep my change too.  Thanks, Mark


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 14, 2011)

NavyDave is to be commended for this one! Can't wait to see mine in person. 

BTW- I couldn't remember how much it was so buy a coke with mine. You earned it.


----------



## NavyDave (Oct 15, 2011)

gtfisherman said:


> NavyDave is to be commended for this one! Can't wait to see mine in person.
> 
> BTW- I couldn't remember how much it was so buy a coke with mine. You earned it.



But I'm a Pepper!!


----------



## gurn (Oct 15, 2011)

But I thought peppers were cokes in Gawga!!!!
I'm so cannfused???


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

NavyDave said:


> But I'm a Pepper!!



If you're gonna cry we can get you one of those new 10 cal diet peppers...


----------



## NavyDave (Oct 20, 2011)

Ok folks, the deed is done. The post office folks said you should be receiving your packages either Saturday or Monday. Enjoy!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you Dave.


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks Dave...wish I was gonna get it in time to wear it hunting this weekend!!!!  But hopefully there's next weekend.....


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 20, 2011)

NavyDave said:


> Ok folks, the deed is done. The post office folks said you should be receiving your packages either Saturday or Monday. Enjoy!



Yeeeeeeeeeee.....Haaaaaaaaaa!   
Dave .....yu bee da man! 
Thanks for Everything!


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you for all you have done. My dog is looking forward to the package arriving...


----------



## Lorren68 (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank You sir!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for all your hard work on this Dave!


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks Dave!!!


----------



## NavyDave (Oct 20, 2011)

Guess this will be my last weekend to hurry and get the first deer!


----------



## jhamilt (Oct 21, 2011)

Got my hat today, thanks Dave!


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeppers!  Got mine as well, and it looks great!  Thanks again Dave!


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 22, 2011)

JUST GOT MINE!

Awesome job Dave!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Longstreet1 (Oct 22, 2011)

Came in today, Thanks

Hopefully some red hat mojo came with it.


----------



## NavyDave (Oct 22, 2011)

Hope they bring you some luck in the morning boys!!!!!


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 22, 2011)

Wife sent me a pic at work tonight with my little boy wearing mine.  He better give me back my mojo.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 22, 2011)

Well I wore mine in the stand tonite, it didn't work lol


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 22, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> Well I wore mine in the stand tonite, it didn't work lol



You had to slip him extra $$$$ for one with mojo.


----------



## Lorren68 (Oct 23, 2011)

Got mine in the mail on saturday!!!!!!!!!    Thanks Navy Dave.


----------



## gurn (Oct 23, 2011)

Got mine and Bobbys today! Now the critters are gonna pay!


----------



## pine nut (Oct 23, 2011)

Got mine! Thanks Navy Dave!


----------



## belle&bows (Oct 24, 2011)

Mine came Saturday...Thanks Dave. Wore it Sat evening...had deer all around but nothing in range but had a good buck rubbing trees about 60 yds away, he was not in the area Sunday. Ready for next w/e!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 24, 2011)

My hats showed up Saturday....
Thanks for Everything!   
Gonna give them a try this weekend


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 24, 2011)

Got my hat today Dave! Thanks for the hard work and getting the hats out so quick!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Oct 24, 2011)

Got my hat today. Looks good. Thanks for taking the time to do this for everyone.


----------

